# A very wet Tsukuba



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Went to Tsukuba today, Best Motoring had the 1st part of the 
AM for track use. Was nice to see Tsuchiya beating the hell out
of a Lexus and the new 4 door Skyline. He was even going sideways
a few times :clap: . But what we really went for was the Option Lap
Battle. Well, by the time they went on the track, it was pi$$ing rain.
So, here are a few pics anyways. We left rather early, about 45 
minutes after they took to the track, at which they started to load
the cars and pack up the gear, really bummed out.:bawling: .
Quite a few drivers were there: Orido, Tanaguchi, Yamada to name
a few. Here are the few decent pics I took, the rest came out
crap cause of all the rain blowing on the lense. Less than 10 cars
showed up for the event: Nagisa R34, Espirit NSX, S. Autobacs Subaru,
M Speed R34, Meister Chaser, Jun 350Z, Top Fuel S2000, Pan Speed RX8.
































































Now let me get back to my hot cocoa on this ugly cold wet night


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice pics. Thanks. An interesting place to put the tow hook on that Z...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow nice pics, that Fairlady is incredible.

Love the M-Speed . . . .:bowdown1:


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

I was just out that way picking a car up.... Was ****ing down all day. Weather was shocking. i thought they would have cancelled it. That Zs' Engine looks great, cant wait to see more of it.


----------



## David88 (Nov 19, 2006)

oh my god i want that 350


----------



## g_torphins (Jul 20, 2005)

OMG the Zed is amazing.

Thanks for posting!!

George


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice, thanks for sharing.....


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow , look at that Z , how many hp will it aprox. make? thanks bro!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I took one look at the weather and bailed out as they obviously wouldn't be able to make good times today 
10 cars is about right as this is the proper, mental time attacks with little to no traffic.
Sorry it didn't turn out too good for you this time.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

nice pics. i like that fairlaidy. the exhaust isnt nice but it also has something cool about it!

as for the famous drivers there:

how are they acting to the public? i assume it was a testing event and not many people are there? can you have little chats with them orso? 

i want to know this because i dont really like it that most famous drivers in europe feel to 'priviliged' to talk to people.

when i lived in holland, i used to live in Jan Lammers (ex F1, le mans etc) house (he went bank rupt so he had to sell it). we remained pretty good contacts, i was invited to a couple of testing days with him! also one day Jos Verstappen (F1) was at one of those days, but i werent even allowed to talk to him, he refused it? i was 13 ffs! 

more on Jos Verstappen, with A1 GP this year, at the home GP, thousands of fans bought tickets to see him in action again, but the day before the race he couldnt be bothered to show up as he didnt get the money yet, which he was suppposed to get at the end of this season?!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanx for posting up the pix, paul. Its a pity you had a bad run and the time was not well spent. Maybe next time.


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

the Z is the newest from JUN. they want the car to push around 800hp. the car will be racing at shanghai next year. and the surprise, it has a hollinger 6 speed gt-r transmission :O


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Is the Zed 4wd aswell as having a 6 speed holley? (Heard a rumour it was getting a 4wd conversion )


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

it is awd, hence gt-r transmission


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Car Show Photos - 2007 Tokyo Auto Salon - TAS/Custom Nissan 350Z
[ ƒsƒbƒNƒAƒbƒvƒ}ƒVƒ“ | JUN 350Z-R-4WD ] J.D.M. OPTION INTERNATIONAL
Making of JUN 350Z-R-4WD Photo Gallery by Damond Lam at pbase.com
JUN AUTO WEB SITE (English)


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Amazing pics Paul, thanks for them


----------

